# Hope All Is Well In Southeast U.S.A.



## kurtak (Dec 1, 2016)

Between the wild fires & the tornados that have been happening in the U.S. Southeast - I HOPE all of our members living in those places are doing well :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 1, 2016)

kurtak said:


> Between the wild fires & the tornados that have been happening in the U.S. Southeast - I HOPE all of our members living in those places are doing well :!: :!: :!:
> 
> Kurt



I will second that, Kurt. It has been down right apocalyptic in some areas. We could see and smell the haze of smoke from the fires in East TN all the way here in Nashville last week. They said on the news this morning that they still aren't sure sure how many people are still unaccounted for. We've been hearing a lot of heartbreaking stories. It's just terrible.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 1, 2016)

We have even got a haze of the smoke at times here in western middle tn. Me being a firefighter it really hits home. Continued prayers for all involved.


----------



## jeneje (Dec 1, 2016)

It has been a tragedy here, i live 45 minutes from Gatlinburg and about 30 minutes from Polk County where the tornado struck, hitting Athens TN. The smoke has been unbelievable in the thickness but, that is not even the worse of it. The lives that has been loss is the real tragedy. 

They believe the fire was started on purpose, if they find the person or persons responsible they will be charged with murder. It has been reported that there is over 700 structures burned down or damaged from this fire. 

I have lived here around this area for 30 years and this is the worse fire i have seen.

Ken


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 1, 2016)

jeneje said:


> It has been a tragedy here, i live 45 minutes from Gatlinburg and about 30 minutes from Polk County where the tornado struck, hitting Athens TN. The smoke has been unbelievable in the thickness but, that is not even the worse of it. The lives that has been loss is the real tragedy.
> 
> They believe the fire was started on purpose, if they find the person or persons responsible they will be charged with murder. It has been reported that there is over 700 structures burned down or damaged from this fire.
> 
> ...


I hate this!! It wouldn't pay for me to run into such a p.o.s.! Stay safe Ken and know there are a lot of prayers being sent that way!!


----------



## jeneje (Dec 2, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > It has been a tragedy here, i live 45 minutes from Gatlinburg and about 30 minutes from Polk County where the tornado struck, hitting Athens TN. The smoke has been unbelievable in the thickness but, that is not even the worse of it. The lives that has been loss is the real tragedy.
> ...


Thanks Tndavid. We have been blessed with the storms and rain but, damage to Athens we could have done without.

Ken


----------



## rickbb (Dec 2, 2016)

Here it was all trying to breath for a few days, smoke was thick and choking. And I'm 100 miles east of the worst parts. A few smaller fires were about 60 miles north west but they got those beat down quickly.

A guy I work with had relatives renting a cabin in Gatlinburg for the holidays. They were in town shopping and having lunch, when they went back to the cabin the road was blocked and the cabin burned to the ground. 

They lost all their stuff but were very glad to have not been there. When they left for town the fire was nowhere near them and going in a different direction. That's how quick the fire changed when that front came through with all that wind.


----------



## kurtak (Dec 3, 2016)

So sorry to hear of damage caused by the fire & tornadoes in that part of the country - but glad to here from members living in that area & that they are OK 



jeneje said:


> They believe the fire was started on purpose, if they find the person or persons responsible they will be charged with murder.
> 
> Ken



I really hope they catch the guy(s) --- I am a firm believer in "public hanging" for people like this :!: 

Kurt


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 3, 2016)

kurtak said:


> I really hope they catch the guy(s) --- I am a firm believer in "public hanging" for people like this



Hanging would be too quick! :twisted:


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 3, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> kurtak said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope they catch the guy(s) --- I am a firm believer in "public hanging" for people like this
> ...


Exactly!!!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 3, 2016)

Depends on what they hung them by!!!!!


----------



## jeneje (Dec 4, 2016)

My wife works with a lady who has a family member involved in the recovery process and from what she is saying there are way more deaths than reported by the media. They have found numerous skeletons and are waiting to identify the remains and notify next of kin.

The fire moved so fast across the mountain that many people were trapped before they knew what was happening leaving no way to escape and was overcome by the smoke and then the fire. Truly a real tragedy. 

Ken


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 4, 2016)

That just breaks my heart! God be with their families!!!


----------

